# Random pics of the gang



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Just a collection of some of my favorites from the past few weeks.

Double torti action. Guess what... I might be keeping Winry permanently!









New family member- little cousin Tory









My three, being cheeky









A precious Nito/Chica moment









Nito is just so darn cute, I just want to kiss that pink nosey of his!









Typical Winry









The always charismatic Thackery Binx


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The shave job gives it away. But besides that, and the funny way she walks, Winry is a normal cat! She can do all the normal cat things.... well except for jumping and scratching her ears :lol:


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

What a gorgous gang you have there...it is so hard not to kiss such a cute nose when they are sleeping so I hear you about having to resist...lol.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

HERMOSOS!

All of them are so cute, look how pretty Winry looks! And Tory oh my, she is stunning. 

Yes keep Winry!!! You deserve each other, after all you've been through.

Big hugs and congrats! :smiles


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They all are cutie pies! =D you should keep Winry. And Congrats on the new guy. =D


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> Typical Winry


This one is great! Alice makes the exact same face, with the surprised eyes. Must be a tortie thing. 

Beautiful pics of everyone else too. I always love new Nito pics!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful kitties- I LOVE that snuggling picture!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I looooove Nito.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I love all of your cats, Rachel, but Winry is my special one. Binx and Tory are gorgeous, too.



RachandNito said:


> Guess what... I might be keeping Winry permanently!


Details, Rachel. Details!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Nito looks like an albino ninja, attitude and all! Love him all spread out on the bed!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Details, Rachel. Details!


Well... she's stolen my heart, probably needs more surgery, and gives most other people tons of sass. Something about it just seems... right. You know?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yeah I know! It does seem like the logical fit, and my gosh, what you've been through with her already . . . of course you're bonded with her.

Great pictures! The snuggling one is just priceless.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

They are all so cute! Congratulations on the new guy as well.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

October said:


> Oh yeah I know! It does seem like the logical fit, and my gosh, what you've been through with her already . . . of course you're bonded with her.



^^This.^^

Yay!!!


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

they are all so cute


----------

